# NCAA Coach of the Year



## bparris1 (Feb 10, 2006)

With only about a month remaining until the tourney begins, what coaches are on the shortlist for Coach of the Year?


----------



## bparris1 (Feb 10, 2006)

I think the one coach that deserves the award so far this season is UT's Bruce Pearl. The complete tournaround of the program is solely to his credit. The Vols have already exceeded their win total from last year. They have only lost three games. The Vols lost their two leading scorers from last year, and still are winning big games. They have beaten Texas, Kentucky, and South Carolina on the road, and reamain undefeated at home, beating #2 at the time Florida. They played Memphis as well as anyone on the road, but came up short. Pearl has his team and Volunteer Country believing that the men could be as successful as the women in the future. Donovan and Weber also deserve consideration.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Coach K. He has taken a couple of solid role players and turned them into the best team in the country and is as close to a lock to winning the championship as possible. It's amazing to me how he always does so much with so little talent.


----------



## bparris1 (Feb 10, 2006)

Whenever you mention Duke, you know know you have to give credit to Roy Williams at UNC. Losing your top 7 scorers and stll beinging nationally ranked. They played Duke as well as anyone on Monday. If they do well in the tourney then he deserves a look.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, I think it has to be Bruce Pearl, no one has done the job that he has this season.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Yep, Bruce Pearl.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

bparris1 said:


> Pearl has his team and Volunteer Country believing that the men could be as successful as the women in the future. Donovan and Weber also deserve consideration.


They've been good...but they'll never be as dominant as there women's team is in women's bball.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

bparris1 said:


> Whenever you mention Duke, you know know you have to give credit to Roy Williams at UNC. Losing your top 7 scorers and stll beinging nationally ranked. They played Duke as well as anyone on Monday. If they do well in the tourney then he deserves a look.


They're nationally ranked because of the name on the front of their chests. Yippee, they hung tough with the number two team in the nation on their home court. How did they play Duke as well as anyone when they lost, and Georgetown won?

Give it to Pearl.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Quin Snyder.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

apelman42 said:


> They're nationally ranked because of the name on the front of their chests. Yippee, they hung tough with the number two team in the nation on their home court. How did they play Duke as well as anyone when they lost, and Georgetown won?
> 
> Give it to Pearl.


I agree Roy is a pretty bad coach. Got lucky with someone elses recruits last year. Overrated.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Quin Snyder.


I agree. He led his pathetic team to victory over KU.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Most people would say Bruce Pearl and I couldn't really argue that,but I like Dave Leitao from Virginia.I didn't even know who most of his players were when the season started and he's won a lot more games than anyone could have expected.His team has a first rate backcourt,but they win based on tough gritty defense and offensive rebounding.

Many observers did not believe this team would win a single game in conference and yet they have a very small chance of getting into the NCAA tournament.Getting into the NIT would be a monumental achievement for this programme.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Roy Williams for sure


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

in my mind:

1. Bruce Pearl
2. Ben Howland


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ernie Kent.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

bparris1 said:


> I think the one coach that deserves the award so far this season is UT's Bruce Pearl. The complete tournaround of the program is solely to his credit. The Vols have already exceeded their win total from last year. They have only lost three games. The Vols lost their two leading scorers from last year, and still are winning big games. They have beaten Texas, Kentucky, and South Carolina on the road, and reamain undefeated at home, beating #2 at the time Florida. They played Memphis as well as anyone on the road, but came up short. Pearl has his team and Volunteer Country believing that the men could be as successful as the women in the future. Donovan and Weber also deserve consideration.


I couldn't agree more. I've not ever and I mean EVER seen this type of enthusiasm over UT Men's B-ball. For Pearl to be UT's coach I still like him and go to sleep every night dreaming that he was coaching the Cats instead... :laugh:

Also, welcome to Basketballboards bparris! I hope to see you here often. :cheers:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

CodyThePuppy said:


> Coach K. He has taken a couple of solid role players and turned them into the best team in the country and is as close to a lock to winning the championship as possible. It's amazing to me how he always does so much with so little talent.


whatever


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

For pure homerism, I pick Bill Self for National COY. Maybe big 12, but as of now I would give to Coach Patton or Coach Barnes

but on the national scope, Bruce Pearl Hands down


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:stupid: :razz:


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

John Thompson III


----------



## bparris1 (Feb 10, 2006)

Are there any small schools in D1 that have had spectacular seasons, so that their coach might be recognized.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Northern Iowa


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1. Bruce Pearl - great job with Tennessee.

2. Jay Wright - for taking a non-traditional team (4 guards) and making them winners.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I was able to catch some of the UCLA game yesterday and I'm just flat out impressed with the way the Bruins carry themselves. How long did it take Howland to resurrect UCLA, 2..3 years? This guy built a power in Pittsburgh and is now having tremendous success in LA.

1. Bruce Pearl
2. Ben Howland


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Rockets111 said:


> John Thompson III


That is a definite possibility. He has got the Hoyas back on track this year.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

If GTown continues its success, JT3 will definitely get some votes. It may actually turn out to be a close vote b/t him and Pearl.


----------



## Razorback_Man29 (Jan 7, 2006)

My top 3:

Bruce Pearl
Thad Matta
John Thompson III

Another one that deserves some mention is Jamie Dixon of Pittsburgh.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

John Calipari
Bruce Pearl


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

John Calipari


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jay Wright. Massive props. Man can absolutley coach the hell out of a team.

If Kansas beats Texas, I think Bill Self deserves mention.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Jay Wright. Massive props. Man can absolutley coach the hell out of a team.
> 
> If Kansas beats Texas, I think Bill Self deserves mention.


Yep. Jay Wright is certainly not getting enough credit around here. Sure the team has lots of experienced talent, but he is working wonders with such a small team. Remember they are missing Sumpter as well - amazing that he has led the team to recover from that/


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Imagine how good Nova would be with a healthy Sumpter. Dude's a legit lotto talent when healthy. Jay Wright just knows how to kill other teams with his guard play. Fun as hell to watch.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Of the names mentioned on this thread so far, Howland, Pearl, and Thompson III really stick out to me.


----------



## Peter Pan with a Tan (Feb 20, 2006)

Howland? LMAO! UCLA is in a cupcake conference and it is ranked about where they were expected to be. There's plenty of talent on his team, he is doing a solid job but has done nothing special. The only guys that should be in this conversation are Bruce Pearl and Roy Williams. Pearl has taken a team that wasn't expected to do anything at all and now they are one of the better teams in the country, a little overrated maybe but still greatly better than anyone expected them to be. Nobody thought UNC would be a tournament team after they lost more than any team in history ever has, their top 7 players, but despite starting 2 freshmen and 2 former walkons UNC has a legitimate shot at being #3 in the ACC.


----------



## Peter Pan with a Tan (Feb 20, 2006)

Cru_Thik said:


> John Calipari


Are you kidding me? Is this some kind of sick joke? Memphis WEAKNESS is their COACHING. They are one of the most talented teams on the planet outside of the NBA! However they are poorly coached which is why they aren't as good as they should be. This is the same for Texas. The only reason either of those teams is ranked so high is that the overall level of competition is so horrible this year there are no decent teams to take their place. The only teams that are legitimately great this year and would be top 10 teams any normal year are UConn and Duke, and maybe you could throw Nova in there as well.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bttt

anyone want to change their vote?

i'm going with Roy


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I think Thad Matta and Roy Williams have both added their names to the mix with excellent late season runs. Meanwhile, it seems like Pearl and JT III's teams are backing in...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TM said:


> bttt
> 
> anyone want to change their vote?
> 
> i'm going with Roy


Still a no doubter for me... Jay Wright.

To take a 4 guard lineup to the top three in the country, after losing your best two big men. Outstanding job.

Other young teams have done well before. Didn't see any COY votes for Jim Boeheim (prior to 2003 tournament) when he took Syracuse to a 3 seed with three freshmen, three sophomores, and one senior comprisining there seven man rotation. But I guess since they SU was notthe National Champs the year before, it somehow makes Jimmy's job less impressive :uhoh:


----------

